# How to Install FreeBSD from *.txz sets?



## Terminus6 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello my goal is to install 11.0-RELEASE on my HDD and then upgrade to 11.4-RELEASE. Reason is I need to compile a specific program on the 11.0-RELEASE. With no 11.0 ISO available = no installer therefore I would need create the partitions on a blank hdd then extract the .txz in the respective partitions correct?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 4, 2020)

Terminus6 said:


> With no 11.0 ISO available = no installer therefore I would need create the partitions on a blank hdd then extract the .txz in the respective partitions correct?


Don't bother.



			Index of /pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 4, 2020)

Terminus6 Yes, and that is the way I used to always install FreeBSD.


----------



## Terminus6 (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh I could not find those links! Thank You. How do i mark this post as resolved?


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 5, 2020)

Another approach is:

install 11.4 (or 12.1) 
create a jail with 11.0 user land 
compile your specific program in the jail.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 5, 2020)

Terminus6 said:


> Oh I could not find those links! Thank You. How do i mark this post as resolved?


In the 1st post of your thread, click on the _"..."->"edit thread"->"prefix"_


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 5, 2020)

Terminus6 said:


> Reason is I need to compile a specific program on the 11.0-RELEASE.


This bears the little "smell" of an XY-problem. I wonder what that program could be that doesn't compile on 11.4? And I assume there would be better ways to fix this? Can't be sure of course, but if you ask about it (in a different thread) giving some details, maybe someone could help?


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 5, 2020)

I wonder if there are some environment variables you could set, to build a program for an old version of FreeBSD.  Or set up a build jail that acts as if it were 11.0.  Some of the gurus should know this immediately, I do not have a solution at hand.


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 5, 2020)

It takes all of five minutes to manually create a jail for this.









						Solved - Can't log into jail with a password.
					

I create a shiny new jail from scratch.  I use 'passwd' to set the root password like so:  chroot /path/to/jail passwd root  Now I want to log into the jail properly, so:  jexec -l  login root  I get prompted for a password but login rejects the password.  I can bypass the password requirement...




					forums.freebsd.org
				





```
#!/bin/csh
pushd /usr/jails
mkdir alpha
tar -xpf /usr/jails/base.txz -C alpha
cp /etc/resolv.conf alpha/etc/resolv.conf
touch alpha/etc/fstab
popd
```

If you use the base.txz from 11.0-RELEASE, you have an 11.0-RELEASE user land. 

Create a /etc/jail.conf file (about a paragraph of text) and edit /etc/rc.conf to enable the jail.


----------

